#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Material Balance Equation

## mubeshar786

Dear All,


As all of you who are related to the reservoir engineering, know that MBE is a very important equation in solving many problems. Here I want to discuss something about the new concepts such as
1) Flowing Material Balance
2) Dynamic Material Balance

Is there anybody who is familiar with these two terms? :Confused: 
Also, is there any book, paper or any relevent material which can help in understanding of these concepts and differences between Flowing and Dynamic MBE?See More: Material Balance Equation

----------


## bfan

hi,friend!
I have some materials but I can't give the links,pls contact me by email: upczfx@hotmail.com

----------


## mubeshar786

I have sent you message on your email. Hope that you can help me in this regards, 
Thank you very much

----------


## MEHTA

can u send me details may i help u

----------


## anihita

The Havlena-Odeh linearization technique is used to solve for unknown variables in the material balance equation.

More information on the linear equation and solving variable parameters

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sang_3011

Can anyone help me to understand Grisin, F.A. Material Balance Equation?
or tell me where can I find it.

Thanks in advance!

----------

